# Friends For My Guppies?



## ShannonZatchell (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey their, I have one Guppy curently ina 5 gallon tank, I am going to upsize and aget a bigger tank, but I have to buyeverything myself, and i dont have a job. So before i get a bigger tank i want to buy more fish. I was wondering what other types of fish i could put in with my Guppy Zatchell. I know already of Molly's, Platy's and Swordtails, but what other pretty fisfes can i put in with my fish that will get along well with him. 

Thanks for you hellps 

Love and Skittles; Shaz ! :fish:


----------



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

You don't want to add more than 3-4 more fish, you will over crowd the tank. But you can put in all "peaceful" fish ie: danios, minnows, female bettas, and the ones you named of course. You can also add a water frog (they're so fun!) or crabs. With my guppies I have 2 water frogs, a rainbow crab, 4 platties, 2 angelfish, 3 pink longfin danios (those are really pretty & whimsical looking), ****** loach, albino algae eater, & fiddler crab. Hope that gives you some ideas?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i guess my first question would be does the tank have a heater on it? in five gallon you are so limited to what you can have if anything i would maybe get one more guppy but make sure its the same sex as the one you have. you may also want to concider just getting some shrimp or a snail until you get the larger tank.


----------



## ShannonZatchell (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks LilSums, 

Thats was another question i was going to ask, but you answered, ive really been wanting a Blushing Angelfish, they are so pretty, and obviously i cant fit alot of other fish, but i wanted to buy one or two smaller ones, like i said until i get a bigger tank, im thinking a 20 gallon then i can add more. What type of Angelfish do you have, and also i have heard that the smaller angelfish are better for community tanks because the smaller ones are less agressive, is this true? And what about Barbs, I read the same thing also about them, would they be a safe bet to put in with Zatchell. And i love the idea of the frogs, and the pink Danios i think it was ?  And no i dont have a heater just a filter, bubbler and a lamp. Ahah and also some angel hair under the rocks, but that is about it


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

I wouldnt recomend a crab, their relatively agressive, and they need a terrarium or else you shorten their lifespan conciderably.

Also Kuhlis need to be kept in groups of five or more.

You need a very tall tank for an angel fish.

an ADF (African Dwarf Frog) would go well with guppies, but ensure that you arent getting a ACF (African/Ablino Clawed Frog) as those get MUCH bigger.
Other good tankmates for guppies would be things like any of the various species of shrimp (some require very specific parameters, others like ghosts and cherry reds are hardier) or snails. For snails I would personaly recomend either a few Nerite snails (they cant breed in freshwater) or a single apple snail (more than one and you will have a population problem eventualy).

Or some Tetras (but do your research as only some species would be good with guppies)


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yes avoid the angel fish even in a 20 gallon. their is no such thing as a smaller angel fish only a small one that will eventually get big and most likely mean. yes they start out more peacefull but can develop more and more aggresion when they age. also barbs can be very efficient fin nippers when not kept in larger groups some more than others. danios also wont be happy in a small five gallon because they are fast swimming schooling fish and can be stressed in a small tank. and the crabs avoid these they are very mean i was just telling someone a story of a fidler crab grabbing a 3 inch rainbow shark by the tail and eating it alive also like corwin stated they need half land half water. just when getting another fish make sure to concider if it is a schooling fish or not because you need to meet their requirements on how many friends they have as some can become very stressed or even aggresive like a lot of tetras. I also think a 5 gallon is to small for a mollie they seem to like to chase other fish when they cant get enough space to themselves. As of right now i think you should concider using your money towards a heater or a a tank upgrade because guppies may be more tolerant of cold water but they are still a tropical fish and need warmer water temps. the african dwarf frog is a good choice for the time being and like corwin said ensure that its a dwarf and not a clawed.


----------



## ShannonZatchell (Aug 12, 2010)

Okay, maybe i should hae made myself more clear, i want to find another fish i can put in wit my Guppy for the tim being until i get a bigger tank, so i was looking for suggestions for tha but alo the fis i should put in the 20 gallon once i get it, and i like the idea of the ADF; But i also plan to geet some bettas  Which reminds me are the crabs compatible with male bettas, causee i went top the pet store the other day and there were at least 4-5 of them in a small 3 gallon -ish tank with a betta... . And Revolution just curious why would you not recommend the Angel Fish in the 20 Gallon?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ShannonZatchell said:


> Okay, maybe i should hae made myself more clear, i want to find another fish i can put in wit my Guppy for the tim being until i get a bigger tank, so i was looking for suggestions for tha but alo the fis i should put in the 20 gallon once i get it, and i like the idea of the ADF; But i also plan to geet some bettas  Which reminds me are the crabs compatible with male bettas, causee i went top the pet store the other day and there were at least 4-5 of them in a small 3 gallon -ish tank with a betta... . And Revolution just curious why would you not recommend the Angel Fish in the 20 Gallon?


they get to big and mean and if you were to get two and they turned out to be a male and female when they spawn they will kill your other fish. they had 4-5 crabs in a 3 gallon and with a betta? that sounds outrageous a betta itself should have a larger tank than that as a perminent home. and i would say no not compatable crabs are mean and eat fish.


----------



## ShannonZatchell (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow, thanks i would have never thought other wise,
i had read a book to try and find some buddies for my guppy and it said Angel fish were the opposite, well at least the smaller Blushing ones were, but then again that book was a few years old. And also i thought Bettas liked to be in smaller spaces. It was explaiend to me that they originated from China where they used to hop from small little pond about the size of a coupld fists, and thas where they woul make their homes, thats why they prefer smaller tanks? But like i said thats just what i have heard :S


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ShannonZatchell said:


> Wow, thanks i would have never thought other wise,
> i had read a book to try and find some buddies for my guppy and it said Angel fish were the opposite, well at least the smaller Blushing ones were, but then again that book was a few years old. And also i thought Bettas liked to be in smaller spaces. It was explaiend to me that they originated from China where they used to hop from small little pond about the size of a coupld fists, and thas where they woul make their homes, thats why they prefer smaller tanks? But like i said thats just what i have heard :S


just because it is their natural habitat doesn't necisarily mean thats how we should keep them because we cant recreate their natural habitat. i see them being kept in small dishes at petco and they just sit their and float but in my big 55 they are always just swimming around all happy exploring my ornaments and such.


----------



## ShannonZatchell (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah thats makes sense 
thanks, i wasnt trying to say you were wrong just trying to get my facts straight


----------



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

ShannonZatchell said:


> Thanks LilSums,
> 
> Thats was another question i was going to ask, but you answered, ive really been wanting a Blushing Angelfish, they are so pretty, and obviously i cant fit alot of other fish, but i wanted to buy one or two smaller ones, like i said until i get a bigger tank, im thinking a 20 gallon then i can add more. What type of Angelfish do you have, and also i have heard that the smaller angelfish are better for community tanks because the smaller ones are less agressive, is this true? And what about Barbs, I read the same thing also about them, would they be a safe bet to put in with Zatchell. And i love the idea of the frogs, and the pink Danios i think it was ?  And no i dont have a heater just a filter, bubbler and a lamp. Ahah and also some angel hair under the rocks, but that is about it


Shaz-

First off I was just letting you know what I had that ALL GET ALONG not telling you what to buy, I'm sorry if it seemed that way. And my tank is now crab-less...committed suicide screwing around in the filter again. He loved playing Russian roulette with the spinner piece, this time he lost  But I digress...In my experience with barbs I agree with the boys, they're kinda douchey. If you don't have much space a 29g tall tank gives you more options than a 20g. Petco was having a sale $1/g on their tanks, but honestly try Craigslist or something if money's an issue. I got my GOOD hood, light, cover, algae scrubber, syphon, air stone & air pump for $55 from some kid with too much parents money & no sense; you can score if you look! I have Silver Angels, not very big right now I know they grow so I may end up giving them their own tank, we'll see. 

As for Bettas, I've tried many times to put then in with other peaceful fish & they didn't seem to play well with others. It may be the ones I had, I've seen them at the pet stores in with other fish, I maybe buy the rebels, but over the years with my tanks I've tried at least a dozen...no bueno any of the times. For the 5 gal (assuming the heat, filtration, etc... is worked out. Which I'm sure it is seeing how you care enough to ask about their safety I doubt you'd have them swim about in an icy mud pit) I'm sticking with my not many fish statement, and the list. I think pink zebra danios would compliment your guppies well. I just love mine they look like little fairies in my tank (not in a gay way, no offense intended!). Also, guppies come in a ton of colours so if you don't seem to find good partners you can always mix it up???

And the frogs, you can Google Image pictures so you can see the difference because they can look quite similar. But they're a really fun addition! Mine are pretty blah (I have one in my 29g, one in a 10g with an expectant mommy) during the day but at night they dip around like crazy, they're hilarious. But be sure to have a cover, they leap sometimes (the ones I've had, anyway). Sorry for the delayed response I haven't been on :/ Oh & thanks for the add <3


----------

